# South Jersey Field Trial is there one going on???????



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

Isn't there someone out there who can report on the Open? Hard to believe with all the east coasters who post that NO ONE had any news!

Cindy Read


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Well, here is as much as I know about the weekend:

AMATEUR:
1st place: Hessy's Ace Of Spades - Handler Neill Robson
2nd place: Windriver's Most Wanted - Handler Don Driggers


QUALIFYING:
JAM: Shannondoah's Highland Drake, MH - Handler Kristen Hoffman, Owner Auggie Argabright

DERBY:
JAM: Nashville Cat - Handler Kristen Hoffman

That's all I know.....

Congratulations to Neill, Don and Kristen!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Auggie said:


> QUALIFYING:
> JAM: Shannondoah's Highland Drake, MH - Handler Kristen Hoffman, Owner Auggie Argabright


Congrats Auggie


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

here ya go...

I do not know the derby results except the winner, and this is the unoffical results of what i have....

1st-Cropper tess pilot-Newt Cropper

Q-

1st- fortune cookie-bart clark
2nd-rengadades sure shot-O Brian Goode-H-rick milhiem
3rd-Double Creek Wauchula-)H-Kay Sweezey
4th-I am not from texas-OH-Bill Thompson
rj-honest pleasure-oh-denard quillen
jams-mcrae-jack gwaltney,tori-o-patricia nell,h-wayne curtis, Artic blast-ice-poh-ete eromenok, bet on Dan-kay sweezey, joes black magic-o-eugene postorivo-h-bill thompson, highland Drake, o-auggie argabright-h-kristen hoffman, black river rabbit-bunny-oh-milly welsh

AM

1st-Hessy's Ace of Spades-Neill Robson
2nd-Windrivers Most Wanted-Don Driggers
3rd-Miss T- Pete Plourde
4th-tanks but on tanks-Bart Clark
rj-riparian mariahs miss vixen-greg mcgee
j-breeze hill comet-greg mcgee
j-casatlebay heir borne-lynn budd
j-topbrass sirius black-nazir adam
j-yellowjacket black diamond-nelson sills


Open

1st hawkeyes red white and blue- Banner-O-kippy swingle-h mosher
2nd-candlewoods power surge-O-Austin,h-forry
3rd-sweethalls pocket full of spice-)David Barrow-h-Jensen
4th-drakes bay kates choice-O-richard wilke-h-wayne curtis
rj-money talks-0-van ames,h-mosher
j-castleruns furrbys chance-0-sherry gregory-h-stoneman
j-lars just a little rhythm-oh-rob larsen


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Delete
________
BIG TITS ****ING


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I want to say congrats to Pete Plourde and my pup's momma Miss T for coming in 3rd in the Am.


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*South Jerseys trial*

Hi,Just a quick thank you to all of the members of South Jersey Retriever club and my friends who have donated their weekend and worked very hard to make this trial possible. Dan,Mike,Bruce,Sandy,Kathy,Joe and my friend Cris! I hope I havent missed anybody! A very speical thanks to our judges and Josie Ottman! Congrats to all the handlers!!! Davey Hoffman....)


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats To Dave and Banner!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

thunderdan said:


> derby results except the winner, and this is the unoffical results of what i have....
> 
> 1st-Cropper tess pilot-Newt Cropper


3rd) Firemark's Going Back to Cali -- Bandel (Jensen)

Her first trial. Nice job guys!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> thunderdan said:
> 
> 
> > derby results except the winner, and this is the unoffical results of what i have....
> ...


That is GREAT!! Way To Go


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The Open was pretty tough. Very happy my dog and I finished our 1st Open. Judges gave out very few greenies.  
87 started. 36 to 2nd, 28 to 3rd, 13 to the 4th. 
4th series Triple, 2 retired, honor. 

Land Marks were pretty much into the wind and Water Marks into a heavy cross wind. 
Land Blind no big deal but the 350 yd water blind had some serious meat to it. 
4th was a triple with 2 retired. Flyer and Short retired were either side of 100 yds and the key bird was 320. Heavy cross wind resulted in no dog really marking the long retired well. Most faded with the wind.
All 13 finished w/ no handles or breaks. 

*Open Water Blind*


[img=http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/1710/sjopenwaterblind4vm.th.jpg]
*
Open Water Marks*


[img=http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/7947/sjopenlongretired9hq.th.jpg]


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

BrianG. said:


> thunderdan said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd-rengadades sure shot-O Brian Goode-H-rick milhiem
> ...


Yo, Brian! Congrats, Man! I haven't been able to get near the computer lately,....a little birdy just told me about this.


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Bait said:


> BrianG. said:
> 
> 
> > thunderdan said:
> ...



Yo Bait, Thank's
________
Motorcycle tires


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Congratulations to David Jensen for the derby third with Cali and the open third with Meg.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> 3rd) Firemark's Going Back to Cali -- Bandel (Jensen)
> 
> Her first trial. Nice job guys!


Firemark? :shock: .......I'll bet that's a Golden! :wink:


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

congrats to everyone who placed in this trial. Enjoyed plent of great dog work and was very happy to be apart of it.

keep swinging
Larry


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Official Results*

Many thanks to everyone who has already posted at least some of the results. Here is the official count (apologies in advance for any typos). Many thanks to handlers, owners, helpers and judges.

DERBY - 
1st - #10, Cropper tess pilot-Newt Cropper
2nd - #8, Aran Islands Dougan, Pat Martin
3rd - #15, Firemark's Going Back to Cali, Jeffrey Bandel or David Jensen
4th - #4, CK's Nero, David Mosher
RJ - #22, Blue Spring's Jersey Girl, W. L. Thompson
Jams: #1, Big river Pete, Wayne Curtis, #6, Nashville Cat, Kristen Hoffman, #9, Big River Dakota IV, Wayne Curtis #11, Biggun's OldSquaw's Stormy, Frank Purdy, #21, Oldsquaw's Power Surge, Art Alexander, Jr #25, Big Mill Un Tuff Cook-e JH, Deonnard Quillen


QUALIFYING-
1st - #10, fortune cookie-bart clark
2nd - #24, renegades sure shot-O Brian Goode-H-rick milhiem
3rd - #20, Double Creek Wauchula-)H-Kay Sweezey
4th - #29, I am not from texas-OH-Bill Thompson
rj - #8, honest pleasure-oh-denard quillen
jams #1, mcrae-jack gwaltney, #3, tori-o-patricia nell,h-wayne curtis, #5, Artic blast-ice-poh-ete eromenok, #6, bet on Dan-kay sweezey, #19, joes black magic-o-eugene postorivo-h-bill thompson, #21, highland Drake, o-auggie argabright-h-kristen hoffman, #25, black river rabbit-bunny-oh-milly welsh


AMATEUR
1st - #19 Hessy's Ace of Spades-Neill Robson
2nd - #54, Windrivers Most Wanted-Don Driggers
3rd - #48, Miss T- Pete Plourde
4th - #14, tanks but no tanks-Bart Clark
rj - #31,riparian mariahs miss vixen-greg mcgee
j - #2, breeze hill comet-greg mcgee
j - #26, casatlebay heir borne-lynn budd
j - #39, topbrass sirius black-nazir adam
j - #51, yellowjacket black diamond-nelson sills


OPEN
1st - #35, hawkeyes red white and blue- Banner-O-kippy swingle-h mosher
2nd - #7, candlewoods power surge-O-Austin,h-forry
3rd - #45, sweethalls pocket full of spice-)David Barrow-h-Jensen
4th - #86 drakes bay kates choice-O-richard wilke-h-wayne curtis
rj - #83, money talks-0-van ames,h-mosher
j - #9, castleruns furrbys chance-0-sherry gregory-h-stoneman
j - #38, lars just a little rhythm-oh-rob larsen


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

*Great Job SJRC*

Thanks to all, for a great Trial. Your work is appreciated. Thank you David Jensen for Training and Handling the dark blonde to her Open Third, and "Congratulations to all that Placed and Finished".

David Barrow


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congrats. David J. and David B. on the Open third with Meg.


----------

